

UseTheSource - jgrahamc
http://jobs.usethesource.com/jobs

======
jgrahamc
UseTheSource is my Hacker News-inspired job board that uses your Hacker News
karma (or begging) to determine who gets to post jobs:
<http://jobs.usethesource.com/hrdoc>

~~~
duck
Keep up the good work with this John. I link to it in almost every issue of my
weekly Hacker Newsletter and I've had several people comment on how useful
your site is.

Hopefully it will get some more eyes and thus postings today. Maybe you could
do a reminder each month in the Who's Hiring threads.

~~~
jgrahamc
Thank you for that. That's very helpful. I don't like to impose on the "Who's
Hiring" threads because they are a HN tradition and I don't feel that
trumpeting this site is a good idea there. Of course, it would bring me
traffic but might be breaking social taboos here.

Of course, the day PG wants to link from HN to UTS I won't complain :-)

~~~
mgalves
Raphael is a little butt-hurt that you haven't taken on his proposal
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2669100>) to collaborate on Job4dev. I
bet that the HN community would benefit much more from a joint effort than all
of the occasional job sites we see here.

~~~
jgrahamc
I'm sorry to hear that. I certainly don't want to go around hurting people,
but I don't see how to work with him on this. I don't know him, UseTheSource
is a sideline and not my main focus.

------
beaumartinez
Ase useful as it is, couldn't this submission have used a slightly more
descriptive title? "Use the source" sounds like the name of someone's
programming blog, not a job board.

~~~
andrewflnr
I agree. "Use the source" sounds like a clever joke about reading source code
to solve problems.

------
robinwarren
Nice to see more company friendly/recruiter unfriendly job boards out there.
My own effort <http://jobstractor.com> scrapes jobs from twitter, removing the
jobs boards and recruiters is getting some traction.

Have you plans to improve the search on the site? I think that would be the
biggest benefit to me. And are all the jobs on there still active? Ie some are
quite old but do employers remove them once they're filled?

All the best with UseTheSource, Robin

~~~
lpolovets
This is my big question too: as an employer, what should I be doing with job
listings that are always open (specifically, we are looking for as many good
SW Devs as we can find). Should I post the position once and wait forever?
Post every few weeks? Every few months? Something else?

~~~
whichdan
From the perspective of a software developer - I'd say once a month, and make
it very clear that you're looking for multiple developers, not a replacement
for someone who got hired&fired since the last posting.

------
udp
I remember when you first launched news.usethesource.com as a HN for
programmers, and then closed it due to inactivity. I hope it has more success
as a job board.

------
diminish
job openings voted similar to HN seems to be a good experiment by linking to
company web site. in the reverse case, for job seekers initiating an
application to startups, without a current opening, there is an interesting
web site experiment here: (jobrupt.com):
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3217225>

------
skynirka
Slick- I like it.

